# Hoopsworld.com State of the Rockets



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

State of the Rockets 



> It’s been a couple of weeks now and I am starting to feel like I can write something about the Rockets without using excess profanity or having a nervous breakdown.
> 
> Here’s the only real news to come out of Houston since the Rockets’ reserves nearly beat the San Antonio Spurs’ reserves on April 19th. The bottom line is that owner Les Alexander is tired of losing. Owning an NBA/WNBA franchise was so much fun at the beginning, when Hakeem Olajuwon and Cynthia Cooper gave Alexander six championships right off the bat. But now Alexander is seeing the downside of professional sports. It’s hard to stay on top. Even the greatest players get older and can’t play any more. For a franchise like the Rockets, who had one of the greatest players of all time, the challenge is not only to replace the statistics, but also to replace the heart. Until recently Yao hadn’t displayed much heart behind his impressive size. Tracy McGrady has never been known for his heart. He can score, but he is not a guy who impacts the game on many levels like Hakeem did. Big names, sure, but winners? Not yet.
> 
> So he’s done. If you have $300,000,000 you, too, can be an NBA owner. He’ll throw in the Comets and Toyota Center and you can live out your Fantasy dreams in real time. He gave a speech basically saying that he would leave any significant changes up to the next owner, including the head coaching position he was widely rumored to be changing. Apparently Jeff Van Gundy has been given a reprieve, meaning he would have one more season to prove he can motivate players to commit to playing basketball. He and Carroll Dawson could be leaving together next summer if things continue down the current path...


The article was pretty interesting... Just thought I would share in case someone missed it :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

sounds good to me..i think?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

The possibility of changes are always good when you're stuck in a rut.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Who is this guy? Honestly, his prose sounds like that of an 8th grader. "Druel"? That just about killed his credibility in my eyes.

EDIT: I didn't know dreul was a word. But he typed "druel", and I highly doubt he knows about the existence of "dreul."


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Who is this guy? Honestly, his prose sounds like that of an 8th grader. "Druel"? That just about killed his credibility in my eyes.


He's just a fan that reports his opinion... but has the benefit of a press pass I believe.

edit: after you said that I had to look it up.. because I thought I had seen it spelled that way before.. 

and in fact on www.dictionary.com

Dreul

\Dreul\, v. i. To drool. [Obs.]


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Until recently Yao hadn’t displayed much heart behind his impressive size. Tracy McGrady has never been known for his heart.


Oh is that so. If you don't talk smack, you don't have heart.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Oh is that so. If you don't talk smack, you don't have heart.
> [/size]


that or you have to punch someone. a fan, a teammate, an opponent, it doesnt really matter. you just need to punch someone.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

He made it seem as if the team was for sale.. is he correct?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> He made it seem as if the team was for sale.. is he correct?


I've read pretty recently in the chronicle that Alexander may be looking to sell the team soon. How soon that is, I don't know.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Who is this guy? Honestly, his prose sounds like that of an 8th grader. "Druel"? That just about killed his credibility in my eyes.


Well it's ****ing hoopsworld, they have the credibility of a 5th grader. But, I don't want to change coaches, JVG has had a .500+ record as head coach and this season wasn't about motivating players, it was all about injuries and getting scrubs to come in and fill holes.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

cant wait too see how we do next season..

-i stole this-


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

what has that pic got anything to do with this thread?

I just cant help but wish Rudy T was still with the Rockets... is he healthy again? If so get him in to replace Van Gundy...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> *what has that pic got anything to do with this thread?*
> 
> I just cant help but wish Rudy T was still with the Rockets... is he healthy again? If so get him in to replace Van Gundy...


i dont know..just felt like posting it.:upset:


yea i miss Rudy also.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> i dont know..just felt like posting it.:upset:



hehe yeh well it's already been talked about to death in the playoffs forum... anyway it can't compare to TMac's dunk on a certain 7' 6" player last year... Nash is only 6' 3" 





CbobbyB said:


> yea i miss Rudy also.



Yeah I remember when he got very emotional about having to leave the Rockets, but had no choice coz of his health... you could tell how important it was a part of his life... also remember he was there when Yao first came to Houston, and worked with him... if only he was still here to reap the benefits of Yao, now he's developed so much... I mean, Van Gundy may be a decent coach, but he's the enemy ffs, he was assistant under Riley in the championship days!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> I mean, Van Gundy may be a decent coach, but he's the enemy ffs, he was assistant under Riley in the championship days!!


And then he coached his team to the '99 Finals. I don't care about Rudy, he wasn't the greatest coach to me. To me JVG ultimately propelled Yao to his current status because when he came he made Yao into the focal point of the offense.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> And then he coached his team to the '99 Finals. I don't care about Rudy, he wasn't the greatest coach to me. To me JVG ultimately propelled Yao to his current status because when he came he made Yao into the focal point of the offense.



may be, may be... and I still respect JVG as a coach... all I'm saying is, just don't forget who laid the groundwork on Yao's transition and development...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> may be, may be... and I still respect JVG as a coach... all I'm saying is, just don't forget who laid the groundwork on Yao's transition and development...


 Actually, Rudy was slightly detrimental to Yao's progress, indirectly at least. He let Steve Francis run wild, and therefore Stevie hindered Yao.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Of course, when Steve was in Houston Yao wasn't ready to take the bulk of the offensive load. If we remember correctly Yao was easily winded and after a few possessions of being involved on offense, he found a nice seat on the bench. I'm sure if Yao was ready to get the job done Rudy would have directed him to do so, because we all know how well Rudy can coach with a dominant big man.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rudy would be a good coach on this team. He would make sure Yao was the focal point of the offense. When he became coach in 92, he ran all the offense through hakeem, and it turned us from a 30 win team into a 50+ for many years to come...

When Yao first came into the leauge, Rudy was dealing with a rookie who hasnt developed his NBA game yet. At the time, steve was our offense, not yao.

Now, Yao is the offense, with TMac taking the load on the wing.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Actually, Rudy was slightly detrimental to Yao's progress, indirectly at least. He let Steve Francis run wild, and therefore Stevie hindered Yao.


Exactly, repped!


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

first to HayesFan.
your signature 肯德基 should be changed to Kentucky or 肯塔基, whichever you like.

i believe coach is not the biggest problem for Rockets, we need a strong power forward to help Yao defence, dont need to be a good offencer, but definitly be a good rebounder, shot blocker. we need a tough guy.

that's the most important thing for Rockets.


----------

